# Sex attacks in Eastville



## Geri (Nov 29, 2008)

14/11/08 - gang sex assault on woman in Eastville:

http://www.avonandsomerset.police.uk/LocalPages/NewsDetails.aspx?nsid=14728&t=1&lid=1


17/11/08 - prostitute abducted from Fishponds Road and assaulted by four men:

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/fish...-Fishponds/article-480242-detail/article.html

26/11/08 - woman abducted and taken to Eastville Park and assaulted by gang of men:

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/news/Second-gang-sex-attack/article-510653-detail/article.html

Police are saying the attacks aren't linked and it doesn't seem as if they are, bit it's a bit worrying all the same, it's like all the fucking women hating scumbags are being drawn to this area because they think it's easy pickings.


----------



## ooo (Nov 29, 2008)

awful


----------



## Bad Twin (Dec 2, 2008)

what about that witness regarding some woman being bundled into the boot of a car in Fishponds , Grove Road, have you heard anything more about that one?  

The last i heard no-one had been reported missing, but that was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't know if my recent daily habit of laughing at all of the moronic online comments on _The Evening Post_'s website has finally taken it's toll on me, but things do seem to have gone a bit crazy 'round here lately.

As well as the various appalling events mentioned in the OP, in the last week or so there's also been the old guy fatally run over in Horfield as he tried to stop his car being stolen outside his house, a woman apparently strangled to unconsciousness by muggers in Montpelier, and another old fella killed in a hit and run on Robertson Road.

Just random events, but it's depressing isn't it.


----------



## Geri (Dec 2, 2008)

Bad Twin said:


> what about that witness regarding some woman being bundled into the boot of a car in Fishponds , Grove Road, have you heard anything more about that one?
> 
> The last i heard no-one had been reported missing, but that was 2 weeks ago.



No, it's a bit weird that one. Maybe the kid was seeing things?


----------



## purplex (Dec 30, 2008)

Really saddens me


----------



## Zaskar (Jan 7, 2009)

Everyone MUST report the kerb crawlers to the police.
Most are harmless dysfunctional misogynists but some are psychopathic killers.


----------



## Geri (Dec 10, 2009)

Geri said:


> 14/11/08 - gang sex assault on woman in Eastville:
> 
> http://www.avonandsomerset.police.uk/LocalPages/NewsDetails.aspx?nsid=14728&t=1&lid=1



A scumbag has been found guilty of this one.

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/news...gang-rape/article-1588622-detail/article.html

I hope he gets the longest possible sentence, shame his scumbag mates look like they might have got away with it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 10, 2009)

Depressing that in this day and age women might feel unable to do what men can take for granted.

A female colleague of a while back used to enjoy walking home along the river and into the park, and had to stop after a man exposed himself.


----------



## Geri (Dec 10, 2009)

There's a bloke who's been flashing at Stapleton Road station recently.


----------



## mattie (Dec 10, 2009)

Geri said:


> There's a bloke who's been flashing at Stapleton Road station recently.



There are quite a few dark little alleys off that station as well.

eta:  which I mention as it must make the experience quite intimidating for any women unlucky enough to get pestered.


----------



## BlackArab (Dec 11, 2009)

They have put cctv along the stretch of Fishponds Rd from Robertson Road to the Park. It did seem to deter the kerbcrawling for a while but these things can only disperse things to areas not covered.


----------



## hermitical (Dec 14, 2009)

it seems the cctvright near the park actually points down and covers Muller Road not the stretch of Fishponds Road near the roundabout

things do seem to have calmed down at the moment - less action round the back of the scout hut and at the end of our street


----------



## Geri (Jan 27, 2010)

Geri said:


> There's a bloke who's been flashing at Stapleton Road station recently.



Update - this bloke has been arrested and pleaded guilty. It appears he is from Hanham, but choses to flash in our area. Prick.

http://www.kingswoodpeople.co.uk/ne...l-warning/article-1759622-detail/article.html


----------



## Yetman (Jan 28, 2010)

Geri said:


> Update - this bloke has been arrested and pleaded guilty. It appears he is from Hanham, but choses to flash in our area. Prick.
> 
> http://www.kingswoodpeople.co.uk/ne...l-warning/article-1759622-detail/article.html



Init. Stay up yer bloody own end


----------



## big eejit (Feb 2, 2010)

Video footage of a suspect here:

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/home...stol-rape/article-1796104-detail/article.html


----------



## Geri (Feb 2, 2010)

Where is there a social club on Stapleton Road? Do they mean the North Bristol Social Club on Fishonds Road, I wonder? I walk that way home most nights, so I've been keeping my eye out for suspicious characters.


----------



## Geri (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, it appears that a man has been arrested in connection with the rape in Baptist Street. It seems that the woman was a prostitute.

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/news...e-Bristol/article-1811126-detail/article.html

Meanwhile, it seems that another prostitute was raped in Eastville Park, again by an Afghan asylum seeker (in tonight's paper, can't find link). Do they take DNA as a matter of course if people apply for asylum?

Anyway, that is two rapes in the park recently and one murder (a few years ago); how many more incidents that we don't get to hear about?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 17, 2010)

Geri said:


> Anyway, that is two rapes in the park recently and one murder (a few years ago); how many more incidents that we don't get to hear about?



A colleague of mine had a man expose himself a year or two ago near snuff mills - stopped her walking home that way - it was a favourite part of her working day.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Feb 17, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Init. Stay up yer bloody own end



Put the mouse back in the house!


----------

